# Whats the Average Price for Testosterone Cypionate without script



## rexwal

What's the average price for testosterone Cypionate without insurance..? Pharm and underground price. I have heard very wide ranges in pricing.


----------



## Goldy

My 5ml bottle of testosterone Enanthate @ 200mg\ml without prescription i believe is 120$


----------



## gymrat827

i pay about $45 for a 10ml 250mg/ml, well plus shipping.  but tes E not C


----------



## Lulu66

Lol bout 5$ 10ml 250mg/ml


----------



## Zeek

I think he is asking Pharm grade test out of the pharmacy in which case a cheaper generic may run $65 and the name brand watson $80+


----------



## Spongy

I currently pay about 90-100 through a clinic for Pharma.


----------



## DarksideSix

I don't typicaly run cyp but the source i use has 300/ML 10Ml vials of E for $35


----------



## gfunky

Well you said without a script but fuck I have a script and with insurance I pay $7 a vial!


----------



## Jada

Damn G !!!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Testosterone cypionate price runs from 80 bucks to 175 bucks for a 10ml vial of 200mg/ml,thats what mine cost for my trt


----------



## gymrat827

gfunky said:


> Well you said without a script but fuck I have a script and with insurance I pay $7 a vial!



thats awesome.


----------



## Bullseye Forever

gymrat827 said:


> thats awesome.


damn lol,thats unheard of lol


----------



## gymrat827

Bullseye Forever said:


> here it runs from 80 bucks to 175 bucks for a 10ml vial of 200mg/ml,thats what mine cost for my trt



ive read that from other trt guys


----------



## Four1Thr33

Www.gnc.com


----------



## PFM

Now we know.


----------



## SFGiants

:l .............


----------



## Times Roman

rexwal said:


> What's the average price for testosterone Cypionate without insurance..?



costco sells test c for about $50


----------



## edub2877

How the hell do you get a script do I go tell my doctor I'm tired?


----------



## who_gives_a_shit

edub2877 said:


> How the hell do you get a script do I go tell my doctor I'm tired?


but if you get a script don't they only give you like a small dose?


----------



## JackC4

gfunky said:


> Well you said without a script but **** I have a script and with insurance I pay $7 a vial!



I'm not the jealous type, but I'm hating my life right now !!!!!!


----------



## edub2877

who_gives_a_shit said:


> but if you get a script don't they only give you like a small dose?


hey small dose better than no dose bahahaha


----------



## ECKSRATED

Damn this thread is old.


----------

